# China Fishery Group Trawlers



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

The China Fishery Group website notes that they operate 23 "supertrawlers" between 3600-4600gt. A number of these are former Eastern Bloc trawlers and I wondered if anyone knows of a site listing all 23 vessels names. I am interested in following the growth of the Chinese fleet in terms of its large factory trawlers, especially those originally under the "Soviet" flag. Assuming that they are licensed to fish in the Pacific I would guess that these trawlers will be shown on an "official" list/database somewhere so if anyone knows of where I might look online I'd be very grateful. 

Many thanks
John


----------



## frogger (Mar 12, 2008)

China Fisheries is owned by Pacific Andes, many of the 23 super trawlers are of the BATM Meridian type, and still registered in the far east of Russia, fishing for pollock, recently in 2009 a Number of BATM type vessel owned by CFG, have been redeployed to South Pacific Horse Mackerel fishery.


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. You don't have any information on where vessels licensed to fish Horse Mackerel in the South Pacific might be listed on the internet do you?


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Johnvoe

Not sure if this will help you, but recently reading about illegal fishing I came across this site: www.illegal-fishing.info/uploads/China.pdf
There are a number of related sites which may give you a start.

Taff


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Taff

Yes, interesting site which I hadn't come across before! Many thanks.

John


----------



## frogger (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi John, They are fishing High Seas outside EEZ, no licencing policy is in place YET.


----------

